# Private Fertility tests - where to go?



## itwillhappen2015 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi

Just wondering of anyone knows where I can get some tests done Merseyside /manchester area? manchester not a problem for travel for me.

I will try and be brief with my history so far......

Diagnosed with Pof in April this year although my last appointment in Sep with my consultant said maybe diminished reserve? I don't know - am not impressed so far with my experience at Liverpool womens.
So because they messed up with my husbands SA he has only just been tested in October but as per womens we won't find out results until we go back mid jan.

My concern is that my last batch of tests - bloods, transvaginal scan etc were all done in May - I haven't had any tests since.
Now when I went back for my appointment in Sep ( which was to get the results from my tests in may!) my FSH had dropped from I think it was 47 right down to 15 - although the consultant said cut off for nhs is 14   . So in my mind by the time September came round - the tests I had done in May were already old data.

I was still boozing every weekend and drinking 8+ cups of coffee a day when I had these tests done in May. Since July 1st haven't had any coffee, drink rarely - once a month if that and take a host of supplements now.

Given the time its is taking via NHS and of course how your body can change I would like to go back to my appointment in January with more recent tests - particularly as the consultant seems to be pushing us to go down the donor egg route. I would like to try once at least to see if I can produce my own. 

Does anyone know how to go about this - how quickly you can get test results back when going private.

I don't want to go back in January and them say oh we need to repeat the tests before doing anything else because they are 6 months old now and then it will be another 4 month wait just to get the results of them.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi lilliwilli, I had majority of my tests through my doctor as it was much cheaper but I know Manchester Fertility do them. They gave me the list of what I'd need to have done, can't remember how much they charged though. I had all my results back from the doctors in about a week and my amh was back from MF in just a few days. 
We're having treatment at MF and couldn't recommend them enough, they're all really nice and so helpful too. If manchester is ok for you I'd definitely have a look here. 
Best of luck. X


----------



## vickster_77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi lilliwilli, I'm also an NHS patient at liverpool women's and it does seem unless you pay privatley that you do have quite a wait in between appts, but you seem to have been waiting a lot longer between appts than when we had intial tests done 18months ago - it was more like 6-8weeks.

You mentioned your FSH had dropped from 47 to 15,  my understanding is that that's a good thing as they want your FSH to be less than 10, maybe max is 14?? The higher it is the harder your body has to work to ovulate. Which might be why they have changed from POF to diminshed reserve? 

I was also told the test results are valid for 12months, so you should be OK from the ones in May. What consultant are you under?? I know Prof Kingslands clinics are very busy. We were under Prof Lewis-Jones as it was male factor, so might be why it moved quicker. You will find if you're referred for IVF that things start to move a lot quicker when you go from Gynae outpatients to the actual Hewitt Centre.

I think you should also stand your ground with wanting to try with your OE if your FSH has dropped, don't be afraid to challenge them as they're not right everytime!

You could also try & get your GP to retest your FSH before Jan appt though incase it has dropped below the 14 threshold for NHS funding??

Hope that helps!!

P.S. if you look under the regions board there are various pages for North West clinics inlcuding the Women's and Manchester Fertility x


----------



## itwillhappen2015 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ahhhh thanks for your quick responses!!

I have just rang spire - there's a fertility MOT they offer - however as I just explained to the lady on the phone I don't need all of the things in the package ,( which range from £465 up to £110)  e.g i don't need rubella testing and so on! really I suppose all I am after is fsh etc which I think I will ask my GP to do as you both have suggested! And another Transvaginal scan for AFC - I have no idea what my count was in May as my consultant didn't mention it and its only from reading on here I have gleaned that it would be useful to know.

Vickster_77 I have seen Mr Gazvani twice - I am not a fan at all. And if we end up going private I would probably not go through the womens. A small light is that when we booked in for the next appointment when we were there mid sep the letter she printed out says that I am going to Mr Kingslands clinic - the last two have all said Mr Gazvani. So perhaps I may see someone else - fingers crossed!!

Yes you are right the maximum is 14 for FSH - so curious to see if it has dropped any further - hence wanting to get tested again!!


Am just worried that when we go back, if they order repeat tests then it will be bloody may again before I am seen just to give me the results - so just hoping to speed it up a bit! 

I need to remember to ask on my next appt was the AFC was from last time.

The good thing is that I have come on today - not usually a thing to be happy about but just means my body is doing the right thing!!!

many thanks again  & baby dust to you both xxx


----------



## vickster_77 (Oct 18, 2011)

No problem lilliwilli. Just to forwarn you Prof Kingsland is very blunt, but I only saw him very briefly at one appt. I guess they just like to give you the realisitic picture rather than sugar coat things and fill you with false promises. 

I personally cannot fault the Hewitt Centre at all with the actual treatment we have had - I have friends under St Marys Mcr and they've been in the system 18months and are no further forward than basic tests!  The HC also seem quite advanced than other clinics in the region using embryscope/EEVA system as standard etc. but I guess they all have pros/cons.

Good luck and hope you get some answers and a plan of action in Jan xx


----------



## itwillhappen2015 (Apr 2, 2013)

Haha! Yes he must have trained with Mr Gazvani - blunt and dismissive!!!!

I always thought of the Hewitt centre as the best when  I have seen it on news etc and this will have been before I was ever referred or even knew anything was up with me. But my experience so far - the messing around with the sperm analysis, mr Gazvanis attitude - he didn't even ask if my health had changed at all since he last saw me and was surprised when I told him my periods had started again & said oh well we could give you some drugs - you might as well have them they are free but they won't do anything for you. !!!! And on my recent appointment asking me if I had any children at the end of the appointment - read my notes before I come in!!!!!!
I can imagine that if I was actually paying for the messing around we have had with tests not being done and people nit getting back to you I would be fuming so that's why am reluctant to pay them if we end up getting anything done privately.

I think I am definitely going to say I want to try once with OE

Once I was referred by my GP i was seen within 3 weeks but then since then its been so long just to get results and not actually doing anything!

thanks again and good luck & babydust to you xxx


----------

